# Simple video editor



## KuroiRyuu (Mar 14, 2016)

OBS need's simple video editor to become easy and light full combine solution in screencasting software. 
Like Camtasia or bandicam but without their big price and creepy interface and bad webcam recording.
It's must be some basic editor with split/cut, add images, sound replace, and combinig video files.
No any epic effects.
It's will be perfect if it will have option to add new records into editor automatically.

Why I think that it should be?
I work in an educational organisation and our lecturers want to record webinars in offline in quiet and with right to do mistakes and then dowload them later. So for that they need sreencast+webcam recorder and basic functions of video editor. 
And they not so happy to have one capture program and have one big editor or murky free editor trying to do their best.

Camtasia is good for that but it's expensive and with price of 300$ you can't change webcam position.
Badicam - you can't see yourself during record.
Others have only screencast and editor or have sreencast+webcam recording but don't have editor,

Why it should be OBS?
It's simple program, with simple interface and big flexibility. It's perfect program to capture webcam and screen
simultaneously and even more, and after week of trying screencasting software i can say it's the best program of all.
And daym it's FREE!

Sry for my  engrish =) I hope you understand my speech.


----------



## enufstuff (Mar 14, 2016)

In a recent discussion of an article looking into the various cross-platform options for screencasting with free software, OBS was the top pick in the discussion even though it didn't make the article.

In general it would be great to have a rudimentary editing built-in, but I don't see that functionality as the focus of this project. (The article recommended OpenShot for editing; the discussion pointed to StackExchange for more answers.)


----------



## Sapiens (Mar 14, 2016)

When you have that code written please submit it to Github for review. :)  Otherwise there's an endless list of far more relevant updates that need to be made while OBS is still just streaming and recording software.


----------



## JINNAN (Mar 15, 2016)

Possible regulation required a more appropriate basis so that the OBS could walk normally and properly.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 16, 2016)

That sounds like a butchered translation with google translate.


----------



## terrtina (Apr 16, 2021)

Okay


----------

